# Nitro tech and Cell tech...do they work?



## cheetahmw (Dec 4, 2003)

Yea i have been using Nitro Tech and Cell Tech for about two months with not alot of noticeable progress. Has anyone used these products and did they see any results, or would it be the same as taking a protein shake and a creatine drink? And comments are appreciated..


----------



## Larva (Dec 4, 2003)

well welcome to IM

first how much are you taking a day? and how many times do you work out a week and is it at a gym or home


----------



## tomas101 (Dec 4, 2003)

i didnt notice anyting from cell tech but my buddy gained 15 lbs


----------



## Pumped300 (Dec 4, 2003)

I used them years ago and had great results
Now days you have much better products at cheaper price
Try Swole v2 instead of cell-tech and 100% optimum nutrition whey insted of Nitro-tech


----------



## titans1854 (Dec 16, 2003)

Optimum is better than Nitro Tech?


----------



## RCfootball87 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by titans1854 *_
> Optimum is better than Nitro Tech?


Nitro tech tastes better but is more expensive.  Optimum has a few more grams of protein per serving though, and is a better value.  If i had the money to blow I'd use nitro tech,  I can't even take Optimum anymore, I got 3/4 of the way through a 5 pound bucket, and had to throw it out cause i hated the taste after a month..  Most people here like it though, it's a good protein if you like the taste.


----------

